# baseball bat solution



## DK2F (Jan 11, 2006)

i indeed needed my fenders rolled by 2nite for the drag, being impatient, i used a baseball bat and pressure rolling slowly along the tire, with caution and care it did not take paint and it worked perfectly


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Speakin of a baseball bat.....(Not for kids)

mms://68.178.174.134/BigMan/BatDay.WMV


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

LOL, how long have you been waiting for someone to mention a bat so you could post that?!?
I'll admit, it is a GREAT idea and it sure would make those terrorist idiots think twice. :cheers


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

baron_iv said:


> LOL, how long have you been waiting for someone to mention a bat so you could post that?!?
> I'll admit, it is a GREAT idea and it sure would make those terrorist idiots think twice. :cheers


Thought ya might get a kick out of that.:rofl:


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

How come it's not for kids??????:lol: 

That is too funny.... Good choice for this thread....

Andrew


----------

